# Bully Bumps...any advice??



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im new to this site and im sorry if there is a thread about this already but im tryin to learn how to navigate thru the site, so for now i wrote a new thread....


my pitbull has bumps on her head which are very little like pimples then on her neck she has three big ones smaller than a penny and then they get smaller goin down her back......is this an allergic reaction or is it the sun cuz i live in houston and it gets hot down here.....she had them at 3 months but they went away in a week or two now she is seven months old and shes been having them for 2 weeks and they dont seem like theyre goin away......can yall give me some advice, and if it doesnt work im take her to the vet asap....thanks


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I would suggest a vet visit. It sounds like it may be an allergy (I know rubber/plastics cause a rash of bumps in some dogs) but if it is long lasting, I would have it checked. It's probably something like a contact dermatitis. What is her collar made of? Does she always wear it? If it is a synthetic fiber, it may be the cause......let us know how it goes!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a leather collar with spikes that my friend custom made, i use it when i go for long walks and i use another one as well that i bought at pets mart for short walks.but when shes at the house she doesnt wear a collar but thanks for the advice its greatly appreciated man...


----------

